# Vulko-Wrap Tape



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Used that and a couple similar type self vulcanizing tapes on government jobs. 

I know it was very similar to the 3M vulcan tape.

Never had any callback problems.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have used that stuff but I thought it was limited to 300V. I have used a number of different silicone tapes from the cheap drug store stuff to stuff similar to vulko wrap, it's tough stuff, no adhesive residue, makes a good weatherproof seal.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

splatz said:


> I have used that stuff but I thought it was limited to 300V. I have used a number of different silicone tapes from the cheap drug store stuff to stuff similar to vulko wrap, it's tough stuff, no adhesive residue, makes a good weatherproof seal.



300v/mil on 40 mil tape and 275v/mil on 50 mil tape


----------

